# walk that talk



## prankstare

Então, como traduzir essa gíria em Português?

"*To walk that talk.*"

Só pra confirmar, tipo "to walk that talk" significa tipo algo como dizer que a pessoa precisa agir da forma que fala, né? Ou estou errado?

Grato!


----------



## Mário Adélio

Aqui ficam alguns provérbios:
_Faz trabalhar a cabeça e dá feriados à língua.
É fácil falar; difícil é fazer._


----------



## J. Bailica

Passar das palavras aos actos ?
Passar das palavras à acção?


----------



## prankstare

Nossa, pera aí pessoal que ficou meio confuso.

Tipo, então "to walk that talk" seria quase o mesmo que dizer "easier said than done"?

É isso?


----------



## Mário Adélio

prankstare said:


> então "to walk that talk" seria quase o mesmo que dizer "easier said than done"?


Eu acho que está relacionado.


----------



## J. Bailica

prankstare said:


> Nossa, pera aí pessoal que ficou meio confuso.
> 
> Tipo, então "to walk that talk" seria quase o mesmo que dizer "easier said than done"?
> 
> É isso?


 Eu penso que seria mais a sua primeira ideia, de "agir como se fala". Foi o que me fez pensar naquelas sugestões que dei. Mas estas expressões dificilmente têm tradução plenamente satisfatória. Pelo menos não me ocorre nenhuma.
Aliás, "walk that talk" não terá um carácter meio informal_, _digamos? Pode ser mais importante captar isso, digo eu.

"É fácil falar (, fazer é que é difícil / custa mais / dói mais, etc.)" acaba realmente por estar relacionado, não sendo o mesmo. Talvez seja o mais natural e adequado, apesar de tudo.


----------



## guihenning

Não haverá uma tradução satisfatória a menos que nos seja dado o contexto. Agora me ocorre _'fazer o que se prometeu', 'arregaçar as mangas', 'correr atrás do prejuízo', 'arcar com as consequências', 'deixar de falar e fazer', 'pôr a mão na massa'_, etc mas apenas o contexto ditará que expressão fará mais sentido. O sentido geral da expressão, tal como a conheço, é de fazer o que se fala, honrar o que se fala sob pena de ter a credibilidade perdida e assim. Não me parece que haja nenhuma aproximação genérica em português e por isso mesmo é que precisamos do contexto.


----------



## Donn

prankstare said:


> Tipo, então "to walk that talk" seria quase o mesmo que dizer "easier said than done"?



Claro que não.  Oração de Mário Adélio "_É fácil falar; difícil é fazer"_, embora parecido com o segundo, por mim tem o sentido do primeiro.  "Walk that talk" a respeito da pessoa; "easier said than done" a respeito da ação.


----------



## prankstare

Donn said:


> Claro que não.  Oração de Mário Adélio "_É fácil falar; difícil é fazer"_, embora parecido com o segundo, por mim tem o sentido do primeiro.  "Walk that talk" a respeito da pessoa; "easier said than done" a respeito da ação.



Wow, thank you Donn for your contributions!!

Poderia por gentileza oferecer exemplos de uso de ambas expressões em inglês para facilitar a memorização das mesmas?

Agradeço!


----------



## Donn

J. Bailica said:


> Aliás, "walk that talk" não terá um carácter meio informal_, _digamos? Pode ser mais importante captar isso, digo eu.



Informal sim, ligeiramente.  Não se estranha a ouvir em qualquer contexto, acho.  Concordo que "é fácil falar ..." parece adequado, embora seja comentário passivo onde o inglês é mais desafio imperativo.


----------



## Donn

A propósito, no inglês, essa seria simplesmente "talk is cheap."  (O resto, "difícil é fazer", sendo superflúo.)


----------



## prankstare

@Donn Poderia nos fornecer com um exemplo usando "walk that talk"?

Thanks!!


----------



## Donn

I really only pose as an authority on English here, in the Português forum, but I see there's an English forum that is in fact devoted to exactly this kind of thing - WordReference English


----------



## Nonstar

Ajoelhou, tem que rezar.

Edição: acho que faltava a vírgula.


----------



## prankstare

Nonstar said:


> Ajoelhou tem que rezar.



Nossa. Mas acho que não quer dizer bem isso não, "Walk that talk".


----------



## Nonstar

prankstare said:


> Nossa. Mas acho que não quer dizer bem isso não, "Walk that talk".


Que eu saiba, há em inglês esta _phrase/idiom: if you talk the talk, you have to walk the walk. _Aparentemente, corresponde à sua primeira postagem, "agir da forma que fala". O único exemplo aproximado que eu conheço é o que eu postei anteriormente.


----------



## prankstare

Nonstar said:


> Que eu saiba, há em inglês esta _phrase/idiom: if you talk the talk, you have to walk the walk. _Aparentemente, corresponde à sua primeira postagem, "agir da forma que fala". O único exemplo aproximado que eu conheço é o que eu postei anteriormente.



Muito obrigado Nonstar pela informação!

Eu não sabia que existia o idiom "if you talk the talk, you have to walk the walk".

Isso foi bastante útil!


----------

